# Postage / Shipping from Singapore



## Eve L (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new in T-shirt industry. I have check thru the forum but didn't find anything regarding shipping or postage out from Singapore. 

I have so many research but still donno what to do. Singpost / DHL / EBay / Amazon or even refer to small company how they charge for ship the goods to buyer but I couldn't find anything which is cheap enough. From Singapore to Malaysia only, the international parcel service approx S$20-30/kg. If I need to send one by one to home address, it would be too expensive for me. 

Anyone has any opinion or advice that I could refer to? 

Thanks!
Eve


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

May I know if your T-shirt are made in Singapore? If yes, you can find a shipping company like singapore registered mail or China post. These are much cheaper than your mention above. If your T-shirt are made in China, We can help with lower cost and shipping fee, and the delivery time can be also guarantee.


----------

